# New to Moraira



## Dazzy1205 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all. I'm moving to Moraira next month permanently.
I would really appreciate it if anyone could help answer some questions I have please.

-Best internet provider
-DIY stores like B&Q
-Best Spanish mobile phone provider with calls to UK
-I am also interested in doing Spanish classes at the local town hall-has anyone undertaken this or could advise somewhere else I could learn the language and to get to meet like minded folk.

Many thanks if you can help me.
Kind regards


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I can answer three of those for you from personal experiences.


Internet

We use a Amena 4g system. It works on the orange network so you should have no issues with 4g in Moraira... So long as you're not on the blind side of Cumbre?
When there is no 4g it drops to 3g. 
Download we get around 20mbps, up around 5mbps.

I can't post links but search in google "AMENA CASA 4G"

B&Q - There are a few places in Benissa. It rather depends what sort of things you are after. If you want the B&Q feel you're going to need to travel. In Gandia there is Leroy Merlin which is about as close as it comes. 

At the Ondara Shopping Centre you have Aki which I think may be the same group as LM since many of the items are the same. 

LMN has a larger selection of items... I have toured them from Alicante to Valencia... What is it you're after?

We have Orange phones, bought from Javea ORANGE shop. The shop is in the Port and they speak English. 
We also have a UK 3 cheap contract phone which is still going on despite their limit of 6 weeks.. Though use FaceTime most of the time from the internet.

Be prepared with an NIE for phone contracts. 

Lessons..... I know there is a lady in Javea that runs lessons and in fact someone on here may be connected/related. Just can't remember who.

Good luck!


----------



## Dazzy1205 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you so much for your time and advice on my first post. I greatly appreciate the information.
Many thanks again. It's very useful.


----------

